# Harmful Long Term Effects of Printing.



## Ken Styles

Hi All,
 I was just wondering if anyone has heard of any professional printers becoming ill or getting any type of cancers as a direct result of being in the profession.

I read somewhere that plastisol ink have a harmful agent that can cause cancer. (before it is cured). Also, some emulsions that need to be sensitized can have harmfull effects.

Also, if you have heard of any lung problems due to inhalation of toxic chemicals.

What precautions can you take to protect yourself?

What personal protection equipment do you use?


----------



## TeddyRocky

Ken Styles said:


> Hi All,
> I was just wondering if anyone has heard of any professional printers becoming ill or getting any type of cancers as a direct result of being in the profession.
> 
> I read somewhere that plastisol ink have a harmful agent that can cause cancer. (before it is cured). Also, some emulsions that need to be sensitized can have harmfull effects.
> 
> Also, if you have heard of any lung problems due to inhalation of toxic chemicals.
> 
> What precautions can you take to protect yourself?
> 
> What personal protection equipment do you use?


It's hard to detect whether someone becomes ill with cancer/illness with direct evidence of screen printing. Just breathing "fresh air" can give you cancer...just take precautions such as good ventilation, a respirator is using other inks, gloves, etc.


----------



## mfg84

Ken Styles said:


> Hi All,
> I was just wondering if anyone has heard of any professional printers becoming ill or getting any type of cancers as a direct result of being in the profession.
> 
> I read somewhere that plastisol ink have a harmful agent that can cause cancer. (before it is cured). Also, some emulsions that need to be sensitized can have harmfull effects.
> 
> Also, if you have heard of any lung problems due to inhalation of toxic chemicals.
> 
> What precautions can you take to protect yourself?
> 
> What personal protection equipment do you use?


This is the number one issue for me because I am trying to get started in my basement. I obviously dont want to poison my family. I am looking into 2 areas to address this. Ventilation and safer inks. On the question of safer inks: I have not received any responses from the board so I guess I am forging forward on my own. 

From what I can tell the risk is not from uncured ink because that stays in the container and does not evaporate. Many on the board suggest to wear gloves and dont eat it. However, when heated, the chemicals react and give off vapors. Many are concerned about PVC, Phthalate, Formaldehyde, heavy metals and several other compounds in the air at that point. Being in the basement, the rising air would take the fumes into the house above. 

I am setting up a ventilation system using smaller portable blowers like the ones listed below on ebay and some parts from the local menards ot transition the exhaust to a flexile air duct. I am building 2 "hoods" that are suspended from the ceiling positioned directly over the flash curing station and one over the heat transfer machine to catch the gasses while transfering. 

The Dri-Eaz Santana SX Blowers 3 PCS Set - (eBay item 190164103600 end time Oct-24-07 14:07:24 PDT)

On the ink front, I am in the process of testing some non-pvc, non phthalate, non-formaldehyde, no-lead ink that has the same properties of plastisol. If you are interested in my results let me know. 

The time order this ink is ridiculous because not many are using it. I anticipate receiving the ink in about 2 weeks. According to the manufacturer, it does not dry in the screen, can be thinned, and has the same washfastness as plastisol with a soft hand. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Gregsdad

Unpolymerized vinyl chloride appears to be the biggest hazard you face working with plastisol inks. It's long been known to be associated in cancers of the lung, kidney, liver and blood. It can pollute groundwater, too, and shouldn't ever be disposed of down the drain. 

Ideally, you should wear a NIOSH-approved respirator (using cartridges that are specifically intended to remove vinyl chloride), gloves, eye protection, tyvek suit and probably a condom to be really safe. Anything less increases the risk that you take working with the stuff.

The trend has been for the EPA to restrict the use of more and more dangerous materials as time goes by. Paints are now mostly water-based. Screenprinting inks probably lie below EPA's radar for now. It's just a matter of time before there will be a rush to switch to water-based inks.


----------



## lilsuz

Yes to all of your questions. Plastisol ink is petroleum based of course, not good for your skin. I'm sure there are other things in it too.

In recent years, I've gone to soy based products for cleaning screens. FRANMAR has some fabulous products I cannot live without, literally! 

Many of us used to use things like paint thinner, mek, butyl celusolve acetate, acitone, all sorts of nasty stuff with different screenprint methods. Thankfully that is changing and we are wising up. Not much you can do about the emulsion, it's got some bad stuff in it too. But a precaution is to use gloves and not handle with your bare hands. Hope that helps.


----------



## charles95405

all the above is why I don't screen print!.... I outsource ALL screen printing or use plastisol transfers..


----------



## Stratman

Very good question and anyone considering taking up screen printing should be very concerned about working with solvent based products.

I began screen printing in my garage in the early 1980's. I was elbow deep in many types of solvents and other chemicals associated with screen printing for over two decades. In 2002 I was diagnosed with Non Hodkins Lymphoma, a type of cancer that attacks your lymph system. I first noticed it as a small pea sized lump on the inside of my leg in my groin area and it slowly grew to the size of a golf ball over a six month period.

After a biopsy confirmed that I had Lymphoma, I was referred to a Oncologist that specialized in this type of cancer. During my initial visit with this doctor he asked me my occupation. When I replied that I was an artist, he asked if I had been exposed to many solvents. When I said yes, I was a screen printer. He looked at me like, you dumb azz. I have since learned that Benzine, which is a chemical present in most solvents is a known cancer causing agent.

Did my exposure to solvents cause my cancer? Know one knows for sure, but more than likely it did. So, my advise to anyone starting out in this business is be careful. If your going to use plastisols, adhesive tack spray or any other solvent based products, limit your exposure. Wear gloves, work in well ventilated work spaces and take the warning labels on these products seriously. Better yet, do away with these products and use water based inks and non hazardous products if you can.

One last warning. If you do decide to work in this field, be sure you have good health insurance. It has cost in excess of a quarter of a million dollars to finance my battle with cancer.


----------



## Ken Styles

Wow, thanks for sharing your story.
It's heartbreaking but I think it will help alot of people pay attention the safety aspect of screen printing.


----------



## Solmu

Ken Styles said:


> Also, if you have heard of any lung problems due to inhalation of toxic chemicals.


Yes, I know a printer (though more ex-printer at this stage) who suffers from lung problems as a result of exposure to solvents in screenprinting. Another who has low tolerance for skin and odour irritations.

I love screenprinting, but from a health perspective I often ask myself if I'm making the right decision. With the exception of dehazer the chemicals I work with don't _seem_ harsh, but I think _seem_ can be deceiving, and intolerances can build up over time. I almost never use dehazer, and I'm thinking in future I'll just skip it (if a screen needs it, I'll buy a new one).

I'm wanting to work more with discharge, but my test printing has left me with no doubt it's bad stuff (despite what the MSDS claims). Printing is definitely filled with these dilemmas.


----------



## darwinchristian

well played Fred- carcinogens are everywhere. Everywhere. best to look at keeping the body detoxified than trying to alter lifestyle. 

drink some pomegranate juice or something...


----------



## Cliche' Culture

My friends dad owned a print shop for 45 years and he's a vegetable now. And it WAS attributed directly to his occupation. Toner Aid I think is the worst, and it smells like cotton candy... isn't that some ****.


----------



## knifemaker3

Have you ever thought about what you are drinking in city water? Chlorine. BLEACH. Now it says right on the bottle not to ingest because it's a poison.

Now, think about what you use to clean your clothes. BLEACH FOR WHITES!!!!

Then look at some of the chemicals they are putting in our foods and drinks and calling it good for you. I've been told that some are the main ingredients in rat poison.

The point I'm trying to make is that cancer causing agents are everywhere. You can't escape them. Minimize them yes. But don't let it make you quit your career just because you think you may escape death. Guess what, YOUR GOING TO DIE!!!! Get over it and live with it. Go to church, take a walk, go fishing, do whatever to make your life all you can while you are here and FORGET ABOUT WORRYING RATHER YOU ARE GOING TO DIE BECAUSE OF WHAT YOU DO!!!!!

I am a firefighter/1st responder and hazmat technician. I scrape people up off the highway all the time who were probably more worried about dying of cancer than the car that just crossed over the center line and hit them head on.

Stop worrying about what might be and enjoy life!


----------



## knifemaker3

Hey fred, guess what. I drink untreated water from a well everyday. I don't get diarrhea from it either. In fact, when I go to town and drink treated water is when I get sick.

We live in a society that is afraid of their own shadow. Yes, we have a lot of bad chemicals out there that can do some terrible stuff if released into the air or water or just dumped on the ground. And we need to take the necessary precautions to take care of those chemicals.

But, if you are going to worry about whether your job or career is going to give you cancer you had just as well stay home. Because even at home you are exposed every day to things that will supposedly cause cancer. 

I remember back in the mid 80's when they came out and said that drinking milk caused certain types of cancer. In the late 90's they said that eating salads would cause certain types of cancer. A friend of mine sat down and studied the finding that were released, did the math, and realized that yes if he ate 2000 pounds a month of salad that according to the findings he might have a slightly elevated risk of getting cancer.

Call, me stupid for deciding to not listen everyday when I turn on the news and some new big find states that something I eat, drink, or otherwise use in everyday life is going to cause me to have cancer. I'm tired of listening to all the bull and am just going to live life everyday to the best of my ability to enjoy life.

It's way to short to sit around worrying about contracting cancer. My dad died 2 years ago from cancer so I know 1st hand about what cancer is about and how much of a toll it takes on not only the person who has it but those around them.

Am I stupid for deciding to enjoy my life instead of worrying about everything that goes bump in the night?

Maybe, but at least I'm having a good life while here on this old earth.


----------



## knifemaker3

Fred, if you will read my previous post I stated that we need to take the necessary precautions to take care of the chemicals. I'm not stupid enough to just disregard the responsibility of taking care of the chemicals we use not to mention the legalities of taking care of the chemicals according to the law.

However, I believe the original poster asked about concerns of illness due to this profession. I am simply stating that if they are worried about this profession then they need to look at all the other things in life that we are around everyday that can kill us. Most much quicker than the long term effects of screenprinting for a living.

I worry much more about some methhead or drunk hitting me while driving than the long term effects of dying from screenprinting. The odds are much greater of being killed in a mva than from screenprinting.

If that makes me stupid, oh well. While you are worrying about every little thing that might harm you, I will just face it head on and take it like it comes. Will I get cancer? Probably, but I ain't going to worry about it or change my vocation for fear of it.

To each their own. 

Craig


----------



## Solmu

knifemaker3 said:


> Call, me stupid for deciding to not listen everyday when I turn on the news and some new big find states that something I eat, drink, or otherwise use in everyday life is going to cause me to have cancer.


Screenprinting chemicals aren't salad leaves. It simply doesn't make sense to dismiss the risk of one as easily as the other. By all means ignore the media fear campaigns - but industrial waste isn't the same as _"NEWS AT ELEVEN! FIVE THINGS IN YOUR KITCHEN SINK THAT ARE KILLING YOU!"_


----------



## Solmu

knifemaker3 said:


> However, I believe the original poster asked about concerns of illness due to this profession. I am simply stating that if they are worried about this profession then they need to look at all the other things in life that we are around everyday that can kill us.


Most of us approach our profession as a choice. It's not like I *have* to be a screenprinter. If the job was going to cut five years off my lifespan I'd want to weigh that up against what I got out of it (in my case, a pay cut... so no, not really worth it if it was going to kill me too).

It's not needless worrying to consider whether or not you could avoid a *preventable* form of harm to yourself. Look at what happened to some of the poor bastards who worked with asbestos. Consider the various harms that have gone to artists and printers who used certain chemicals over the years. Or darkroom technicians.

Printing is the kind of field where chemical exposure has negative consequences. By choosing to be in this profession we are exposing ourselves to more than a normal day to day amount of risk, and it doesn't make sense to dismiss all risks as "well, _anything_ could kill you." Of course anything could kill us. That doesn't mean we shouldn't care _any_ of the things that could.



knifemaker3 said:


> I worry much more about some methhead or drunk hitting me while driving than the long term effects of dying from screenprinting. The odds are much greater of being killed in a mva than from screenprinting.


I worry about the things I can actually change. Drunks aren't my department - my vocation is.


----------



## RichardGreaves

lilsuz said:


> Not much you can do about the emulsion, it's got some bad stuff in it too.


And what would those be?


----------



## knifemaker3

People would you carefully read my posts? I am not saying that we shouldn't take precautions to minimize our exposure to the chemicals we use. If you will reread my post you will see that. I have stated that we need to minimize, I have stated that I am not saying to disregard the laws on handling these chemicals, and have in no way stated that we need to just do everything against good safety practices.

But, I am saying that we need not worry so much about rather being exposed to these chemicals is going to kill us. When we take the necessary precautions and handle them according the the laws and msds sheets our exposure will me minimized and we need not worry and fret about rather they will harm us. If you are following good safety practices when using these chemicals you have very little to worry about.

I have msds sheets on all the products I use. It also tells how to properly use and dispose of properly. As long as I follow those I don't have to worry about the long term effects of getting cancer or some other disease.

And Fred, you yourself stated that cancer causing agents are everywhere. Why the drastic change when I simply said not to worry about it? Suddenly I'm... I believe you said "STUPID"


----------



## OlympiaScreen

Devaluing this conversation is counterproductive. Anyone coming here looking for information should be able to get it. If you want to "Enjoy Life and stop worrying" why are you looking at his topic in the forum? It is VERY important to have a discussion about chemicals and their possible risks to us as printers!

I've been printing for about 12 years and am in the process of setting up my first automatic. Very exciting! 

As far as chemicals: What I've heard as far as dangers come from the chemicals used in cleaning the inks rather than the inks themselves. 
Thankfully many of these have been replaced by great products from companies like Franmar. 

I use icky sticky for everything. and a dip tank.

I tried the "sr79" spot cleaner for removing cured inks from garments.
That stuff is TERRIBLE. I just throw the shirts in a rag pile or give them away. If your concerned about your health I would ditch that crap. I don't know much about the details of the chemical but with fumes like that it can't be good.

I use the dehaze gel franmar sells and it keeps it from getting in the air as much as spraying it.


inks:
The QCM inks seem to be the most cutting edge as far as health concerns. They will also answer any questions you have if you give them a call.
I tried using waterbased inks a little.. they are very fumey no matter which brand you use. 

Spending some extra money on ventilation seems like a good idea. Make sure you have good constant airflow in and out of your shop.

Be smart. use your nose. There are plenty of people who have been in this industry for a long time that are healthy.


----------



## lletendre

Hi All,

Just recently my screenprinting occupation has started to deeply concern me. I have only screenprinted for a year and so far I have acute damage to my lungs. I was an athlete in college and have a 2 month stint of working straight and not being able to work out I finally ran around and my lungs are burning!! I use gloves and my area is very ventilated but this is not enough. I am selling my equipment and moving on. This is bull... all toxic chemicals in screenprinting should be taken off the market and manufacturers should be forced to come up with safer alternatives. I feel bad for all of the uneducated people who work in screenprinting environments without proper protection. I tried to ignore it as well, but I am a 26 year old healthy individual and I'm having problems taking deep breaths.


----------



## TshirtGuru

lletendre said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just recently my screenprinting occupation has started to deeply concern me. I have only screenprinted for a year and so far I have acute damage to my lungs. I was an athlete in college and have a 2 month stint of working straight and not being able to work out I finally ran around and my lungs are burning!! I use gloves and my area is very ventilated but this is not enough. I am selling my equipment and moving on. This is bull... all toxic chemicals in screenprinting should be taken off the market and manufacturers should be forced to come up with safer alternatives. I feel bad for all of the uneducated people who work in screenprinting environments without proper protection. I tried to ignore it as well, but I am a 26 year old healthy individual and I'm having problems taking deep breaths.


How are you sure it is directly the cause of screen printing?

Don't be fooled, almost everything else you do will cause harm too. Even breathing in an urban city can be more harmful then screen printing.


----------



## knifemaker3

tshirtguru said:


> how are you sure it is directly the cause of screen printing?
> 
> Don't be fooled, almost everything else you do will cause harm too. Even breathing in an urban city can be more harmful then screen printing.


 
well said!!!!


----------



## Print Star

Scientist have descovered that living on the planet earth causes cancer!

Life is short enough. Worry makes it even shorter! Do what you love and have fun doing it!


----------



## BJN

Hi,
Just found this thread...After a few years of screen printing, I've just recently become more concerned about the long term health effects. 

I've noticed that after a long day of printing I cough up a lot of mucus....obviously this is a concern.

My questions are these:

Has anyone else experienced this mucus build up from printing, and does anyone know exactly what causes it?

I'm going to start using a repirator while printing...does anyone have any specific recommendations for respirators?

Lastly, I know that when I have the dryer and flash curing plastisol all around me, there is reason for concern, but what about when I'm not printing and the stuff is just sitting around? Is it hazardous to be around this stuff even when I'm not printing?

Thank you.


----------



## TshirtGuru

BJN said:


> Hi,
> Just found this thread...After a few years of screen printing, I've just recently become more concerned about the long term health effects.
> 
> I've noticed that after a long day of printing I cough up a lot of mucus....obviously this is a concern.
> 
> My questions are these:
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this mucus build up from printing, and does anyone know exactly what causes it?
> 
> I'm going to start using a repirator while printing...does anyone have any specific recommendations for respirators?
> 
> Lastly, I know that when I have the dryer and flash curing plastisol all around me, there is reason for concern, but what about when I'm not printing and the stuff is just sitting around? Is it hazardous to be around this stuff even when I'm not printing?
> 
> Thank you.


The best thing to do is use common sense. I wouldn't stand exposed to household bleach all day long so why would you with ink? 

Ventilation and protective gear will be your best friend. I wear chemical resistant gloves when reclaiming, I wear gloves whenever I clean screens or mix inks. I hear a respiratior rated for chemical airborne particles (not no cheap disposable medical mask), I wear safety glasses when reclaiming screens etc. 

Just use common preventative measures and you will reduce most of the harmful stuff. Keep all your chemicals in a closed container. You have to think about how dangerous these chemicals we use are, after all they clean PLASTIC. Some vinyl inks also have lead contained in them. Read your MSDS sheets.

As far as the mucus part, are you drinking water during printing? You may just be dehydrated.


----------



## BJN

TshirtGuru said:


> As far as the mucus part, are you drinking water during printing? You may just be dehydrated.


I'm talking serious loogies...like pack of cigarettes style gnarly stuff...that's why i'm going to start wearing a respirator whenever I'm printing.

Thanks for the response.


----------



## TshirtGuru

BJN said:


> I'm talking serious loogies...like pack of cigarettes style gnarly stuff...that's why i'm going to start wearing a respirator whenever I'm printing.
> 
> Thanks for the response.


Are you using discharge inks?


----------



## BJN

TshirtGuru said:


> Are you using discharge inks?



Occasionally...but mostly just rutland plastisols.


----------



## leapoffaith

Would these concerns pertain to transfers that are put on by a heat press? Are there unsafe chemicals released while heat pressing transfers as well, or just the screenprinting?


----------



## tlbays

OK

First, note that driving your car (or your bike) is more dangerous than screenprinting.

Second, Henry is dead-on (pardon the pun) that common sense is your best friend,
and a fellow named Joe will tell you that "knowledge is power",
and would agree with both Henry and I that any concerns should be investigated,
beginning with a product's MSDS (Material Safety Data Sheet) that your supplier can and will provide.

My observation after 3 decades in the industry and much revision of product formulas for safety's sake,
centers on one chemical that is hard to find a subsitute for and should be closely monitored and correctly handled, used, and ventilated.

It is the only one in most shops that actually has a little DOT Label "skull and crossbones" with the instruction to keep away from "foodstuffs".

It is a chlorinated "dry cleaning" solvent that is often Methylene Chloride/Dichloromethane and is known as "spotting fluid".

Common sense and OSHA simply dictate to avoid skin contact and breathing or ingesting it as it is designated as a "chronic" (worse from accumulated exposure) health hazard.

Four years ago I asked Scott Fresner why there wasn't a Health/Safety/Ergonomics board on his site and it took 6 months and incessant reminders for it to appear.

I still find that many of my customers aren't familiar with the "Right to know" or even know what an MSDS is.

I'm glad when I find a concerned shop owner intersted in learning more.......
Keep asking questions.

Happy trails!


----------



## BJN

Thank you for the reply.

Yes, I got rid of my spot cleaning gun...I'd rather pay for another t-shirt than have that stuff around!

My concern is mostly the exhaust coming from the plastisol and sizing as it goes through the dryer, and the fumes, if any, coming from ink and chemicals sitting around the shop.

I appreciate anyone's further insights in regards to long term health issues.


----------



## tlbays

Hi BJN

Here's some resources you can investigate:

Screen Printing Partnership | Design for the Environment (DfE) | US EPA

Go here and type "safety" into their search field:
SGIA - Specialty Graphic Imaging Association

Regarding shop "air quality" issues, note that good ventilation is a simple remedy when in doubt or lacking definitive answers.

To help put this perspctive in context: Radon and Formaldahyde build-up is also prevented this way and has little to do with screenprinting.

Would you like a specialized sub-board on this site to address health/safety/ergonomics and "green technology" related to the industry of garment decorating?


----------



## BJN

I think that a health and safety sub-board would be fantastic. 

Does anybody wear a respirator while printing? If so what do you use? I'd like to find something comfortable enough to wear all the time, but that will still protect my lungs from dryer exhaust.

Thanks.


----------



## printing40years

Use common sense. Benzine is not present in most solvents as mentioned in this thread. It was outlawed years ago for dry cleaners and ink manufacturers. Waterbased inks are not safer to use than plastisols. They have more solvent in them than plastisols do to help them dry. Ever stand there and watch rain dry up completely? Use common sense. Discharge inks are waterbased, but the formaldehyde in most of them makes their fumes dangerous to breath. If an ink sounds too green to be true, it's probably all marketing spin. Ask for the MSDS Sheet for every ink and screen cleaner you use. They have to give it to you by law and reveal all toxic components. There are no measurable heavy metals in any screen inks. They were outlawed years and years ago in the USA. Yes I would vent out a basement or any closed room before printing there. Yes I would vent out a drying chamber per the manufacturer's specs. Read them. I have been screen printing with plastisols, vinyl inks and UV inks since 1969. Haven't worn any gloves yet. Wash ink off your hands as soon as it gets on and not with solvents that drive it into your skin. Wipe off most the ink with a dry clean rag, then use waterbase citrus hand cleaner to get the rest off. Common sense. Never use haze remover on your screens...it's virtually Drano. Plastisols won't stain your mesh, if you fully expose and fully dry your screens before printing then clean them up completely immediately after printing. A good 2000 psi pressure washer is your best friend. Enough water pressure will cut through steel. Manufacturers must disclose all hazards in their MSDS Sheets and labels. Read, read,read. Use good judgement. California has outlawed six suspect phalate based plastisols just to be careful. Use California compliant plastisols and you are way ahead when it comes to safety. They may be a bit more expensive, but that's the price of safer products. they work well. This has just been my personal experience. Take it or leave it. I love screen printing.


----------



## quickbeam

if i was going to be a screenprinter, i would set up shop in florida or so-cal so i could keep the windows open and fans running all year round. maybe you northerners and cold-weatherers could find a different job to do in the winter and do screenprinting in the warmer months so you can do the window thing too

maybe it would be best to do the printing and flash drying outside under a wall-less structure like a gazeebo. just a roof with 4 corner beams, and stand upwind to avoid the fumes


----------



## printing40years

There's these new fangled things called ventilation systems that actually blow in fresh air and exhaust out the fumes from the printing dryers. The bigger the fan and motor the more air gets moved in and out.


----------



## TshirtGuru

printing40years said:


> There's these new fangled things called ventilation systems that actually blow in fresh air and exhaust out the fumes from the printing dryers. The bigger the fan and motor the more air gets moved in and out.


Whew! Good thing I don't have to print outside under an umbrella.


----------



## BJN

Hi All,

I'm looking for more information regarding health / safety issues. 

First, does anyone know what type of respirator is the best / most thorough for screenprinting (to protect against VOCs and other harmful fumes)?

Secondly, does anyone have any insights into safer materials (good VOC free inks, less harmful pallet adhesive, etc.). 


I am trying to make my shop as safe as possible. Any recommendations or insights would be much appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## printing40years

Read the MSDS Sheets that each manufacturer is required to provide you upon request. There are no practical masks that I know of that filter out enough VOCs. There are portable systems you can buy and put in the room that filter them out. Look on the internet. The best thing is to circulate plenty of fresh air throughout the shop all day long in my opinion. Use a conveyorized dryer that vents out most of the gases up through the roof as they come off the shirts. Some models pull much more air than others.


----------



## doskalata

this thread has scared the **** out of me. Can anyone please recommend a good gas mask to buy? or at least what i should look for in one? like what chemicals i need to be sure get filtered?


----------



## RespecttheCraft

i use one i got from harbour freight. says it filters out VOC's. nothing special. i use it every time i print, waterbase or plastisol, because my ventilation isnt all that great. i used to get headaches, light headedness, and smell plastisol fumes, but with the mask on i cant smell a thing, and no headaches or other weird feelings. so id say it works.


----------



## mesewsatx

I know a screenprinter who works out of his garage. He cleans the screens and the waste water just runs down his driveway and into the street.


----------



## Harley7292

I have printed off and on for about 30 years. One of the long term effects is dealing with all the cleaning chemicals. Also - all your work clothes have blotches of various colors from bumping into inked screens.


----------



## Rager500

I love the great attitude from the ppl on this forum! You are right. As a human being we need to take into consideration all of the things in life that may have a drastic and everlasting effect on our bodies, but I would say screen printing is pretty safe.. The obvious is the obvious.. do NOT breath in the adhesive and vetalate. You really aren't exposed to most of the hazardous chemicals on a basis that can do damage. I know a lot of professions that are a LOT more detrimental to your health than screen printing. Be glad you're not working in a chemical plant in JERSEY or inhaling all the smog in downtown LA on a daily basis... unless you are..


----------



## BroJames

The biggest problem is when some people try to over exaggerate the harmful effects of a particular product. Statistics have been misused to present what people with enough common sense sees as improbable. Possible ill effects presented as absolute or highly probable effects are doing more harm than good.

Air plan crashes for example. I forgot where I read it but if the data I read is still true today, more people die from car accidents than from airplane crashes. That does not mean we should board a plane without any concern but we trust that our government and the concerned agencies are doing their job to prevent or minimize airplane accidents.

Many people die from car and airplane accidents. Ships also sinks. Still we ride them.

I agree with everyone who feels that proper care and common sense should be exercised. We cannot be held hostage with exaggerated claims but neither should we disregard them. 

About the MSDS. I may have read the wrong MSDS but before I decided to uses plastisol I was searching for information on what some suppliers have told me. That plastisol is carcinogenous. As I was still searching, most person who replied said it is not. The MSDS did not say that. etc. Plastisol users here defended the non-carcinognous idea like religion. Until I hound Union Ink's MSDS which said plastisol contains some know carcinogenic compounds(or something like that). So, as to MSDS, I wonder why the contradiction and how much is still be hidden from us.

I still decided to use plastisol but try to have as much ventilation as I can and avoid direct contact with all chemicals or substances I use (to the best I can).

We should all be careful and take all the necessary precaution based on common sense especially if there are "warnings" from concerned uninterested parties. But I think we should crucify the doomsayers who misuse statistics and facts to create fear and panic, or those who simply go around spreading misinformation, like those who said that all trees will be gone in 20 years(I think) and we'll all be dead soon afterwards (But those who added, UNLESS WE DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT are correct). I simply think that such over exaggeration and misuse of statistics simply defeats the cause of those concerned for our welfare.

A healthy discussion of the pros and cons is always helpful.


----------



## hazeremover

BroJames said:


> The biggest problem is when some people try to over exaggerate the harmful effects of a particular product. Statistics have been misused to present what people with enough common sense sees as improbable. Possible ill effects presented as absolute or highly probable effects are doing more harm than good.
> 
> I still decided to use plastisol but try to have as much ventilation as I can and avoid direct contact with all chemicals or substances I use (to the best I can).


Amen to that Bro James.

The EPA was formed to keep an eye on manufacturing and implement guidelines for use of less harmful components in the manufacturing processes of many industrial and consumer products. Over the past few decades, they've accomplished their goals well. It's a good thing that we begin this 21st century with a plethora of the safest elements in manufacturing since the industrial revolution. The screen wash we use today is some the mildest solvent compared to years back along with lead free inks, citrus aroma (mmmm!) reclaim solution and tape with biodegradable adhesive.

Unfortunately, they've done their job so well that it becomes a "what else can we do to justify our jobs" scenario and proceed to kill ants with a hammer. "The sky is falling!" Worse yet, private industry has become the whipping boy for political gain at the expense of logic, reason and basic earth science which in turn hurts employers and consumers in the long run.

We've complied as best we can but if we're not careful, we'll all end up with bear skins and stone knives if the hype becomes the norm, which seems to be prevalent these days. 

Don't be scared. It's ok to print your emails folks. Trees are a renewable resource.


----------



## doskalata

well im going to be getting into solvent based printing along with pad printing, which is the worst, in my opinion, and there is really no reason not to use a respirator. nor one to convince me not to.


----------



## ThreadHead99

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t223504.html


----------



## XPOWER

XPOWWER were an exhibitor at the ISA show this year. 

The problem with harmful particle flow in the air is a common question.

We design professional air purifying cleaner system to help eliminate harmful particle. 

Please visit our website link for the complete line of air scrubber: 

Air Scrubbers » XPOWER

We looking forward to industrial professional to try our product.


----------



## aldenski

Ok guys we now are thoroughly versed in risks and weighing the cost so lets end with some humor. I have an uncle who has a farm in Oakdale, Ca. Every week he goes to the feed store to pick up supplies for his farm. One of the items he buys is rat poison inept form to sprinkle around his barn for petty rodents. This pellets are died bright red so you don't confuse them with the green pellets that are food for rabbits, goats, etc. 

One day he picks his stuff up, goes home, opens the 30 gallon drum of rat poison and he sees yellow pellets. So he calls the guy at the feed store and asks if there's a mistake. The guy says no, the rat poison is yellow now. My uncle asked why and the guy said "the government is getting rid of red food dye because it causes cancer in rats".

Now go print something fun and enjoy your customers smile.


----------



## nancywattslive

The chemicals used for silk screen printing are not only toxic to humans but also FATAL; it's a GUARANTEE you WILL develop cancer if exposed long enough. My ex-husband worked in the silk screen printing industry for 40+ years; a few months ago he experienced abdominal pain and was given the deadly diagnosis of Stage 4 LIVER AND BILE DUCT CANCER; it is predicted he won't last another two weeks. THE CHEMICAL COMPANIES ARE KILLING US ALL; AND BECAUSE OF THE TORT LAW, TRYING TO SUE THEM IS A JOKE.


----------



## fletchermartin

It's difficult to find whether anyone becomes ill with cancer with screen printing or anything else.


----------



## PatWibble

Anybody who thinks that screen printing chemicals and inks aren't harmful is probably deluding themselves. Proving an absolute link is another matter.

I have 10 times air extraction per hour in my shop, when screen printing. I even switch it on when pressing sublimation transfers.

When handling inks or chemicals I always use gloves.
Whenever using the wash out booth I wear a chemical mask and safety specs. 
Technically a wash out booth in the UK should have an air extraction system built in, to remove the water vapour and vent it to the outside, but only one company makes them and the cost is extortionate. Most printers are either ignorant of this or hope for the best.

Nancy, I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## into the T

Nancy, sorry for your loss

hopefully your warning will help others' decisions in the decorating business

if enough people raise their voice/hide their wallets then change may come,
the solvents used are harsh (even water-based contain them)

all anyone needs to do is ask for the MSDS for the products, they legally have to provide them 
(every shop should have these, whether they read them or not....)
these not only list the proper safety precautions, but also the chemical constituents and their associated hazards (lungs, nervous system, blood, brain, cancer, liver, etc.)


----------



## PatWibble

It always amazes me how many shops fail to install even the basic health and safety precautions.
An small inline extractor and 10 metres of ducting is less than £100, a respirator mask is £50. Gloves and safety glasses are a few pounds - all this in an industry that thinks nothing of spending 000's on an exposure unit or flash dryer.


----------



## thelarch71

Ken Styles said:


> Hi All,
> I was just wondering if anyone has heard of any professional printers becoming ill or getting any type of cancers as a direct result of being in the profession.
> 
> I read somewhere that plastisol ink have a harmful agent that can cause cancer. (before it is cured). Also, some emulsions that need to be sensitized can have harmfull effects.
> 
> Also, if you have heard of any lung problems due to inhalation of toxic chemicals.
> 
> What precautions can you take to protect yourself?
> 
> What personal protection equipment do you use?


Screen making for years with different exposure lamps ,more recently causing sunburn. (Raised concern with atma supplier, no satisfactory answer) Now facing sacrifice of eye to bcc cancer. Can't be sure if caused as result of work or harsh New Zealand sunlight. Screen setup was my full time job. Hazards with light also feature when screen printing since introduction of UV curing inks, as I can attest having suffered arc eye from over glossing large format signage.


----------



## thelarch71

Ken Styles said:


> Hi All,
> I was just wondering if anyone has heard of any professional printers becoming ill or getting any type of cancers as a direct result of being in the profession.
> 
> I read somewhere that plastisol ink have a harmful agent that can cause cancer. (before it is cured). Also, some emulsions that need to be sensitized can have harmfull effects.
> 
> Also, if you have heard of any lung problems due to inhalation of toxic chemicals.
> 
> What precautions can you take to protect yourself?
> 
> What personal protection equipment do you use?


25 years stencil making for large format printing has ,I believe, caused bcc skin cancer on my face. I am having to sacrifice my eye to prevent death. Long term use of high power exposure units likely cause. Has anyone else out there had similar experience?


----------



## celinelee

Before printing, wearing mask will be more better. Meanwhile, check out inks and printers instructions. Make sure choose the most security materials and machines.


----------

